# Have you heard of us?



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

You then click and drag the corners of the grid so that the lines in the grid match up with house.


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

You can see that the siding in the top section of the house is now correct whereas the other three regions are still off.


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

I continued to do the same process for the other three regions, to show you the finished siding (before Patrick finishes the real deal). I can go back and show you the grids though if that would help.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I am glad you fixed the angular distortion on the siding runs.

I thought that due to the initial photo being taken on an angle, that the final result may have been compromised.

I think it looks amazingly realistic compared to Patricks in progress photo of the color, so lets wait and see his end of job picture from the same angle to do it proper justice.

So, in your estimation, what was the total amount of time required for all of the photo tweaking? 1/2 hour.....1/4 hour.....?

Ed


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

From start to finish, this house would take less than half an hour even with additional products. I would still like to add a new door and trim tomorrow to finish it off. It looks like they could use new windows too!


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

To apply a door, you select the door you would like from the product tab. As soon as you do, you will see the pop up window shown below appear.


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

Once you click and drag the cursor over the door area, a product configuration panel will pop up so you can select the door features you would like to apply.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Does your program have the capability to take the drawings of doors and windows and paste them into your contract specs so the homeowner can sign off on window and door styles right next to their picture? Kinda like what we do when we order our windows and doors from the manufacturers?


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Patrick,
When you print the finished project from our software it will show a before pic, the after pic and a list of products applied to the picture (including glass options and style of door). You could have the client sign off on that but other than that, we don't currently have a way to combine with your contract. 
Would what I suggested help you or are you looking a way for it to link directly to your contract?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

What I would like to be able to do is select the picture of the door from post #47 and copy paste that picture into a picture box in MSWORD so that I could place it right next to the doors description in my contract.


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

What you could do is take a screen shot by pressing Prnt Scrn on your keyboard and then paste it into Word. You could then crop it so that you cut out the parts of the screen that you don't want in the picture.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Robyn Rayner said:


> What you could do is take a screen shot by pressing Prnt Scrn on your keyboard and then paste it into Word. You could then crop it so that you cut out the parts of the screen that you don't want in the picture.


eh thats too much work. Us contractors are lazy, plus the less computer savvy folks wouldn't be able to figure it out. I would suggest your company look into it though, as it would be a real selling feature to easily be able to drop things into documents, OR be able to print a material specs sheet directly from your program which lists all the products used, colors sizes etc, and perhaps pictures of each item, which could be printed separately and added to a contract document.


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

> OR be able to print a material specs sheet directly from your program which lists all the products used, colors sizes etc, and perhaps pictures of each item, which could be printed separately and added to a contract document.


Thanks for the suggestion for the export feature, I will definitely pass it on to the right person. As for the print suggestion, we currently have the ability to do this with our print feature. If you want to try by downloading the 14 day demo, you can see what the printouts look like. I would also definitely suggest signing up for a free online training session which will show you how to use the software live and allow you to ask questions as you go along.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

*Finished Photo*

Actual House Completed for Comparison


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I am trying to see if the multi-quote button brings the images from the posts into one post for comparison.

Ed



Patrick said:


> Here is the house we working on now, We are putting up certainteed monogram Heritage cream double 4" siding. We'll see how close you come to my pictures when I am done!


Attached Images











Robyn Rayner said:


> I continued to do the same process for the other three regions, to show you the finished siding (before Patrick finishes the real deal). I can go back and show you the grids though if that would help.


Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Patrick,

Can you take another photo of the project at the same angle as the RenoWorks image that was masked and colored in.

Ed


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Yea, Sorry Ed, when I took that picture today I thought that was the right angle, until I uploaded it to the computer an realized I missed the other side. Ill be out there tomorrow.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Two things that immediately pop out to me are, 1) The color in the software program is not as attractive as the real color. 2) Is there a way to simulate the new window trim we installed, as I feel the window trim really makes the new siding stand out.


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

The house looks great Patrick!

As for the RW version, I have added new windows to the picture, and have changed the color, this one is actually Light Maple. I am surprised at the difference actually. Unfortunately matching color exactly is a moving target and is difficult, due to the way light is projected in real life vs. a computer monitor. Darker colors are fairly easy to match but yellows in particular are very difficult. The benefit to you as a contractor vs. a homeowner is that you know what the actual color should look like. In this case you could have compared that actual product sample to the screen and used that knowledge to adjust the color.

There is also a create a color feature on our generic siding products so you can adjust the different sliders to create the color you are looking for.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

*Finished Photo (the correct angle)*

Hows this Ed?


----------

